# Haida Gwaii earthquake



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i noticed theres no thread here for the earthquake. did it go unnoticed in the south where the majority of users are??


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought a big truck was going by... that was it for me


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I know about it, and also about the after shocks too


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nothing on my side of vancouver island


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

more or less it seemed missed in the news?? heck even I didnt feel it in PG, up on the hill with sandy soil surrounding me, but lower down into town it was felt, and even felt as far away as Edmonton apparently, but I did not feel it at all... but its everywhere in the news here.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My sister lives in Queen Charlotte City and something fell off her fridge door. Some of her friends had stuff come off of shelves. She only lost power for a couple hours.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont believe those stories from people in alberta who claim to have felt it when people so much closer didnt feel it. Do the Rockies amplify the earthquake waves or something? cmon....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah i have some close friends who live in queen charlotte city as well, and everyone said as frightening as it was, it wasnt a big deal. yay for wood frame houses! but did you hear about the hot spring that dried up and went cold? apparently not the first time this has happened to this spring in its history, and it has come back before (takes a couple years...) but theres always the "what if" it doesnt come back scenario.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> I dont believe those stories from people in alberta who claim to have felt it when people so much closer didnt feel it. Do the Rockies amplify the earthquake waves or something? cmon....


i have to agree with you there.. i have a hard time understanding how a sliding plate out in the pacific can transfer through a plate that is jamming into mountains.. but, im not a geologist.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

i heard about the hot spring. Dunno if it'll come back. Obviously the moving earth blocked its path to the surface. The water still has to go somewhere, and eventually (maybe 1000's of years) the pressure will build and the water will burst forth


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> i heard about the hot spring. Dunno if it'll come back. Obviously the moving earth blocked its path to the surface. The water still has to go somewhere, and eventually (maybe 1000's of years) the pressure will build and the water will burst forth


in past circumstances, it has only take 1-3 years for the pressure to build again once the plates began grinding again for the spring to get hot and put forth hot water again


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Being that plates are underground some areas do not feel the movement due to the ground above absorbing the vibrations depending on how deep the plates are in the region and the composition of the ground

Kind of like you can feel your phone vibrate when it's under a piece of glass but you wouldn't notice it when it is under a pillow. 

There are way more factors that play in wether or not an area feels it but that's one reason


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Being that plates are underground some areas do not feel the movement due to the ground above absorbing the vibrations depending on how deep the plates are in the region and the composition of the ground
> 
> Kind of like you can feel your phone vibrate when it's under a piece of glass but you wouldn't notice it when it is under a pillow.
> 
> There are way more factors that play in wether or not an area feels it but that's one reason


i wonder if thats why i didnt feel it. lots and lots of sand in my area.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I was up in quesnel on a hunting trip... A few of the people I was with felt it but I did not. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it was all over the news here, but then again i was asleep on the couch when it happened and heard the cbc news go on over and over by the time i woke up i memorized the broadcast


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm in Vancouver and I felt nothing. I might have been driving or ?.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

it was 804 pm... was it on saturday? cant remember


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

but i drive like this so i wouldnt feel anything


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I was home and didn't feel a thing in Burnaby. Didn't expect to anyways. We just renewed our home insurance this week though and made sure Earthquake coverage remains part of the policy.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Friends in Quesnel felt it. Also had their power go out (may or may not have been related). They spend the night helping their dog deliver 5 puppies by candlelight...romantic!

I was in Richmond with 12 others at a dinner party. didn't feel a thing. The 3-4 glasses of wine may have contributed to that lack of awareness, however.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

O
M
G

I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants.

It's funny 'cause it's TRUE!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> it was 804 pm... was it on saturday? cant remember


It was 815pm saturday


----------

